# 1963 Impala



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i decided to build my 1963 Impala... its the 2'n1 lowrider kit... also i decided to shut the trunk... the gold set up it comes with is wak the "gold" looks like some weird shiny yellow, and i think ill save the batteries for a hopper-like vehicle i have been scheming... the only thing i see better about this kit is that it brings a chasis seperate from the floor.... i can paint the undercarriage black and have the chasis match the car color... .. i think im going for another clean look.. should i use the chrome/silver paint i used for the chrome trim on the 6deuce on the suspension pieces?? any suggestions before i begin?...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Dont close the trunk. Just dont use the juice.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

THAT'S GONNA BE TIGHT HAVE FUN. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i did a lil something to it... i decided to build it fully locked up... tonight i semi built the engine, the rest of the pieces come chrome already... i think ima hit it up with the silverish paint i got.. lets see how dat works... i also extended these shock-like pieces im not sure what they are but they come with the rear end along with shocks... i had to cut the back of the ears and tilt them downward so that the shock-like pieces would be angled enough and land where they are suppose to land on the trailing arms... i added some pieces to look like the piston blocks at the bottom... and my favorite part was adding the reinforcement to the differential... the paint should fix the lil holes.... and the radiator with the fan shroud...


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

good shit so far....


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

HOW IS IT GONNA SIT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 21 2005, 09:12 PM
> *i did a lil something to it... i decided to build it fully locked up... tonight i semi built the engine, the rest of the pieces come chrome already... i think ima hit it up with the silverish paint i got.. lets see how dat works... i also extended these shock-like pieces im not sure what they are but they come with the rear end along with shocks... i had to cut the back of the ears and tilt them downward so that the shock-like pieces would be angled enough and land where they are suppose to land on the trailing arms... i added some pieces to look like the piston blocks at the bottom... and my favorite part was adding the reinforcement to the differential... the paint should fix the lil holes.... and the radiator with the fan shroud...
> [snapback]2885901[/snapback]​*



Does it come with the frame like that or do you have to cut everything off?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

^^comes like that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 21 2005, 09:41 PM
> *^^comes like that
> [snapback]2886075[/snapback]​*



That makes me want to build a wrapped frame with all chrome undercarrage. :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i hit up some of the undercarriage with chrome paint lemme know what you think....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 22 2005, 11:32 AM
> *i hit up some of the undercarriage with chrome paint lemme know what you think....
> [snapback]2889065[/snapback]​*


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2005, 01:43 PM
> *
> [snapback]2889149[/snapback]​*


does dat mean the paint looks str8?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some more work...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so far so good


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

and some more.. i think im done for tonight...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: looks good homie uffin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

is da rear or the front t0o high?... can some1 help me find a pic similar to the lock up?...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

like this :dunno:

[attachmentid=130865]


----------



## Cruiser4875 (Nov 25, 2004)

ive built a couple of those 2 in 1 impala models


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

thats lookin good and someone ban souljahboy please


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Mar 22 2005, 08:17 PM
> *thats lookin good and someone ban souljahboy please
> [snapback]2891090[/snapback]​*


:ugh: what did i do :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 22 2005, 09:25 PM
> *:ugh: what did i do :dunno:
> [snapback]2891133[/snapback]​*


i'd imagine it's all the smiley whoring you've been up to lately....


not really a reason to ban someone though, i'll let ya live


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I think it sits fine!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

3 wheel


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PAINT THE FRAME & CHASSIS THE COLOR OF THE CAR TOO.


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

post some pics of the black impala looks real nice


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Mar 23 2005, 07:45 PM
> *post some pics of the black impala looks real nice
> [snapback]2896326[/snapback]​*


heres tha build up topic he did on that impala :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=164094


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Mar 22 2005, 08:17 PM
> *thats lookin good and someone ban souljahboy please
> [snapback]2891090[/snapback]​*


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 23 2005, 06:35 PM
> *PAINT THE FRAME & CHASSIS THE COLOR OF THE CAR TOO.
> [snapback]2896301[/snapback]​*


yuh dats what i really want to do but if i want to wait for my good paint to get here ima have to wait like 2 weeks... i think i wanna start another model maybe untili get my paint here...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

here is the 6tre waiting for some paint....


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

ok what does everyone think about paint the belly of the 6tre black like a normal car but having the frame the same color as the car.. like to make it look like the frame was removed and done but the car aint show ready yet... does anyone understand?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

PAINT THE FRAME. :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Mar 24 2005, 12:44 AM
> *PAINT THE FRAME. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2898157[/snapback]​*


i wanna paint the frame same color as the car but im thinking bout painting the belly black...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 23 2005, 11:54 PM
> *i wanna paint the frame same color as the car but im thinking bout painting the belly black...
> [snapback]2898194[/snapback]​*


PAINT THAT THE SAME COLOR TOO.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good uffin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

how about the engine compartment? all black? i was thinkin black fenders but the firewall same color as car...


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight homie!


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 24 2005, 10:24 AM
> *how about the engine compartment? all black? i was thinkin black fenders but the firewall same color as car...
> [snapback]2899165[/snapback]​*


that sounds like it would look good like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

heres a pic of the chrome spray paint i use.. all of the paint i use is the same brand... until i get my dupli shyt up here... and today i picked up a color for the 6tre..


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: thats tha same shit my homie uses uffin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i bought a tv from someone that was switching duty stations and that bitch burnt on me... wtf :angry: :angry: ... so i got bored and decided to do a lil something to the 6tre... i didnt paint the whole bottom the same color as the car because thats more of a radical car thing... so i kept it street.. it just looks like it had the frame removed and painted... lemme know what you think...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: i think it looks good uffin:


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

i think you got some skills howd you make that suspension?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Mar 25 2005, 09:53 PM
> *i think you got some skills howd you make that suspension?
> [snapback]2907741[/snapback]​*


make?..i just add to what the kit brings.. is there something specific you are wondering about?...


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

mostly the cylinders


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

looks mostly shit


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Mar 26 2005, 02:20 PM
> *looks mostly shit
> [snapback]2909766[/snapback]​*


thanks


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

today i hit the body up wit some color...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

I think it looks good for the first of your models. Good thing you know how to paint.


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

yeh lookin good


----------



## Million (May 5, 2004)

lookin great. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks good, i think i'm finally gonna finish my 65 impala, i'll post pics when i'm done


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin (Mar 2, 2005)

i made that model a long time ago ill posts some pics


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

the fucken paint i used on the 6tre was horrible... it never fucken dried.. i painted the body let it sit for 4 days and wen i picked it up today it sort of smudged... it really pissed me off.. also the paint sucks for adding another color to it.. for ex. i was gunna add the silver trim on the sides.. but the regular paint i been using wont really stick to the yellow paint.. i guess im done with this i dont really like the end result.. looking forward to starting another model soon and using normal paint...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that shit loox tyte.. i hate that non dryin paint i used some "american accents" paint ona model3 days ago n it still aint dry... but ima clear coat that shit so it will dry soon...lol i juzt gotta go get my compressor from lorenzos house..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 31 2005, 01:25 AM
> *that shit loox tyte.. i hate that non dryin paint i used some "american accents" paint ona model3 days ago n it still aint dry... but ima clear coat that shit so it will dry soon...lol i juzt gotta go get my compressor from lorenzos house..
> [snapback]2932539[/snapback]​*


you got a pm..... thanks for the support everyone...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

looks awsome, needs a lil' contrast though like a white roof or something to set it off


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

yuh i think ima take the body off and do that shyt... black top though... it has hlaf black door panels and black back deck...


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

good idea, it just looks like it was injection molded in yellow, paint or put on your break booster and stuff that would set off the engine bay for sure the trunk looks great already


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Apr 1 2005, 03:29 AM
> *good idea, it just looks like it was injection molded in yellow, paint or put on your break booster and stuff that would set off the engine bay for sure the trunk looks great already
> [snapback]2938216[/snapback]​*


thanks for the ideas... do you have any pics of models you built?... just wondering... i think everyone should post up their models... built... not finished... and any other model pics dey can find...


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

yea, most of my stuff is dusty and nasty i build it then it sits until it gets broken somehow. but ill see what i can dredge up


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

wtf kinda paint job is that?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 4 2005, 03:08 PM
> *wtf kinda paint job is that?
> [snapback]2952241[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

oh i see now :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

send the man a knife and some foil!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 4 2005, 03:19 PM
> *send the man a knife and some foil!
> [snapback]2952311[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

i'm playing, it came out good, but for all that work, nothing beats foil, it's real metal


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

damn that is bright looks nice


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

and..... the top...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good like that uffin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

DONE... :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

it looks bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I liked it better with the yellow top. It would look great with no top....cut that shit out!

The 2 cars look amazing together


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider64 (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn homie I got to give you props that 62 and 63 look fuckin bad cadi Luva you know how to build them up right good job homie. Im just wondering still how do you do 3 wheel motion on the 62. come check out my models and tell me what you think.


----------



## Lowrider64 (Jul 28, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my 61 and 64 Impala:
more pictures on its way


[attachmentid=232308]
[attachmentid=232311]
[attachmentid=232313]
[attachmentid=232314]


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I see some good stuff over here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider64 (Jul 28, 2005)

I was wondering when you painted the top black did you paint it over the yellow paint that was on the top or you took off the paint before you painted it.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice Yellow 63'!!!!!!


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

i'd never seen this model, and i like what i see :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider64_@Aug 3 2005, 03:15 PM
> *I was wondering when you painted the top black did you paint it over the yellow paint that was on the top or you took off the paint before you painted it.
> [snapback]3535458[/snapback]​*


i just taped it up and painted right over the yellow..


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Aug 3 2005, 07:16 PM
> *i just taped it up and painted right over the yellow..
> [snapback]3537123[/snapback]​*


Did you use masking tape? The tape didn't come off when you pulled the tape?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Aug 4 2005, 12:04 PM
> *Did you use masking tape? The tape didn't come off when you pulled the tape?
> [snapback]3540760[/snapback]​*


yuh i used masking tape... dat shyt gets the job done.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

new pics.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow someone who can actually finish the models they buy!
Nice work Sweet rides.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Feb 12 2006, 08:13 PM~4835764
> *Wow someone who can actually finish the models they buy!
> Nice work Sweet rides.
> *


i finish my cars when i buy them it just takes a few months


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Lookin tight Cadi Luva


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good, just somethin about the back cylinders i dont like, somethin in the back looks to beefy or somethin


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 15 2006, 01:38 AM~4849483
> *looks good, just somethin about the back cylinders i dont like, somethin in the back looks to beefy or somethin
> *


i agree.. dis is definitely the build i like da least.. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

here, take these out in red, and the back two on the axels just add rivets from like ur hardware store, with paper clips wrapped around the top half of them, and replace the middle two, and the other ones on the sides, like the far right on by the wheel, just remvoe on both sides, and add trailing arms  :cheesy:
[attachmentid=464351]


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

actually, other way around, add the rivets on the outside ones, (where the ones are by the tires) and than just take off the middle ones, but kinda move them over a lil bith so they arnt all up on the wheel, u get what im sayin?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres some pics of what im talkin about, this is one my car, it dont look that beefy... and the cylinders i used are rivets, and the yellow on the second pic is the paper clip wraped around like a coil  i think it would look better this way and not all beefy lookin, get what im sayin?

[attachmentid=464364]
[attachmentid=464365]


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 16 2006, 03:52 AM~4857224
> *heres some pics of what im talkin about, this is one my car, it dont look that beefy... and the cylinders i used are rivets, and the yellow on the second pic is the paper clip wraped around like a coil    i think it would look better this way and not all beefy lookin, get what im sayin?
> 
> 
> *


thanks for da suggestion homie.. ill prolly end up junkin da bitch.. wen i need da display case.. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------

